# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Selamat Tahun Baru 2018

## LDJ

Dear all om tante keluarga besar KOI-S forum

Selamat menyambut tahun baru 2018, selamat berakhir tahun bersama keluarga.
Semoga berkah dan dan rejeki selalu menaungi kita semua. Amiinn

----------


## abiserpong

Amin  :Pray2:

----------


## kacanggaring

selamat tahun baru buat semua warga koi-s.... semoga 2018 forum ini makin rame....



*kesepian

----------

